# Would you adopt a dog for someone else?



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

If there was someone who got turned down for adoption from a rescue would you adopted the dog for them?

And I don't mean they got turned down because they were neglectful or something like that. Im talking about something like if they have a show dog whose not fixed, but they otherwise take perfect care of their dog, would you do it then? I know it's not necessarily ethical to do so and I was just wondering where everybody else it on the matter.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I wouldn't get involved, to do something dishonest like that just isn't in my nature. I would worry about getting caught in the crossfire if it ever came to light


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

No, I would try to talk to the rescue though as a reference of their character.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Nope.

What I would do is one or all of the following:

(1) Help them find other shelters or rescues with a little more flexibility on that particular point. If one rescue has a dealbreaker on some issue, there's always another that doesn't.

(2) Act as a personal reference for the rescue and, if possible, try to offer some more information and context to mediate between the two points of view. (This is something I do a lot as an adoption counselor for my rescue. Often, knowing _why_ somebody does something does a lot to soften hardline stances. Not always, but enough that it's worth trying.)

(3) Foster the dog myself and then place it in the home. If it's my foster dog, I have final say on where that dog goes. Of course, I won't place any foster of mine in a home if I don't believe it's an absolutely wonderful home for that dog!

But I would never be a "straw adopter." It's dishonest and in a world where everything hinges on clear, honest communication and good relationships, that's just poison.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nope. 

I would not get involved.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Not necessarily ethical? Not ethical at all. If that particular rescue doesn't look at it case by case (have they even talked to them about it?), then go to another rescue, go to a shelter, buy from a breeder. There will be another dog they can get somewhere else .. there always is.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

You gotta figure they were turned down for a reason. I wouln't get involved.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a completely hypothetical question there is no actual real foster involved there is no real adoption nothing. I just adopted a dog for my mom from a shelter. And there was no question about whether to be turned down or not. I was completely approved and my mom is approved. I just got to thinking and wondering about other people and what they would do in that situ.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

No. 
 Kat


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I would not. Ditto Merciel above.

All that, and I'm a LOUSY liar


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would not adopt a dog for someone else or let someone adopt a dog for me, but I HAVE been turned down by a rescue (even though I own two rescue dogs and fhoster for two different rescue groups!). That was before I got my last dog and the rescue person I got her from and I just laughed about me being turned down. Some rescues have really crazy criteria. That particular rescue also had an insane contract, so it's likely I never would have applied for a specific dog anyway even if I had been approved. So being turned down by a rescue doesn't really tell me a whole lot.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No.
Sheilah


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Depends on the situation, IMO.

One of our apartment communities has stray cats. The local SPCA does a spay/neuter & release for us but kittens still happen. My co-worker found 3 in a window well after the mother was killed. The SPCA would not take them until they reached a certain weight, so my co-worker agreed to foster them under their guidance until then. 

Two weeks later, another co-worker falls in love with them and decides she doesn't want them separated and she will take all 3

The SPCA says "No, you can only have 2. Our policy says no more than that at a time to one home."

Keep mind these kittens had not once set their paws inside the shelter. They have cats on top of cats on top of cats lining every room and hallway there. And co-worker was going to pay them fees for neutering before they left the foster.

So, a good home was waiting but they would rather one poor kitty get left behind to sit alone in a cage for who knows how long.

So, another co-worker "adopted" the 3rd and all 3 are still playing happily together 6 months later.

So, there are as situations I would do it. But we have a silly SPCA here...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

No, absolutely not. 

For one, if somehow the rescue found out that you adopted an animal from them, KNOWING you were going to give it to someone who they turned down (however disagreeable the reasoning was), what kind of consequences would come with that? 

Take the dog back? Surely, if there's something in their contract like their is for the cat rescue we foster for's, it has something saying if you can't keep a cat or don't want it anymore, you are to 1) bring it back to the rescue, or 2) the new home must be approved by the rescue. 

File legal charges for breach of contract? If they had something like that in their contract, it's a possibility. However slight it may be, the chance is there. 

There are plenty of rescues, plenty of great dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly my main reason for not doing it would be that I am the one responsible for the dog if *I* adopt it. I already have three dogs and fosters that come and go (that I assume full responsibility for, even past their adoption, should anything happen). I can't be held responsible for other peoples' dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

belladonnalily said:


> Depends on the situation, IMO.
> 
> One of our apartment communities has stray cats. The local SPCA does a spay/neuter & release for us but kittens still happen. My co-worker found 3 in a window well after the mother was killed. The SPCA would not take them until they reached a certain weight, so my co-worker agreed to foster them under their guidance until then.
> 
> ...


This is what I was wondering about, if there was ever a type of a circumstance where it would be acceptable. In the situation you listed I would probably do the same thing.

I'm mostly wondering about the right thing versus the legal thing because those two things aren't always the same thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> This is what I was wondering about, if there was ever a type of a circumstance where it would be acceptable.
> http://www.petguide.com/mobile


But who gets to decide what circumstances are "acceptable"? For every person who thinks it is okay to do it for a silly rule, like not adopting out any more than two kittens to the same home, there will be someone who thinks it is silly to require a fence or silly to require someone be over 18 or silly not to allow a dog to live chained up or not to go to a home with very young children.

There are so many different shelters and rescues around. Why break rules for someone" They can always go to some other shelter or rescue and adopt from an organization that doesn't care about whatever issue it is that would cause them to have someone else adopt for them.
Sheilah


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

sit said:


> But who gets to decide what circumstances are "acceptable"? For every person who thinks it is okay to do it for a silly rule, like not adopting out any more than two kittens to the same home, there will be someone who thinks it is silly to require a fence or silly to require someone be over 18 or silly not to allow a dog to live chained up or not to go to a home with very young children.
> 
> There are so many different shelters and rescues around. Why break rules for someone" They can always go to some other shelter or rescue and adopt from an organization that doesn't care about whatever issue it is that would cause them to have someone else adopt for them.
> Sheilah


In her case it was more about the kittens, not the person trying to get around rules. So going to a diff shelter wouldn't achieve anything. 

IMO she was trying to do the right thing, keep all kittens so they don't go in the shelter. I'm not saying i'd do it but I don't feel she did anything wrong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

lalachka said:


> In her case it was more about the kittens, not the person trying to get around rules. So going to a diff shelter wouldn't achieve anything.
> 
> IMO she was trying to do the right thing, keep all kittens so they don't go in the shelter. I'm not saying i'd do it but I don't feel she did anything wrong


Right, I got that part of the story. But my point is that once you allow someone (no matter how well meaning) to decide what is an "acceptable" reason, you open the door for different ideas of what is "acceptable", since not everyone has the same definition. 

Also, when I ran the foster program for a large animal shelter, I had to deal with people who were more than happy to use my foster program for vaccinations and tests and spays/neuters on litters if kittens they found and wanted to save. But when it came time to follow the rules, they were less than happy and would do whatever it was they wanted to do. Which could stink, becasuse maybe that person used resources that could have been used on other foster parents who did follow the rules.

My own opinion only, if you want total control over the entire process, you need to do it yourself. Along with the support and "guidance" of a rescue or shelter, often comes some strings. It is rude and disrespectful of the effort the program puts in (vaccinations, tests, spays/neuters) to pick and choose which aspects you'll follow. 
Sheilah


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't realize that once you accept the shelters help in vacs and spays you then have to go by their rules. That makes sense. 

And I got your point about 'acceptable' meaning different things to different people. 

I guess in this case they should've kept the kitties without going to the shelter in the first place, that'd be the right thing to do. 

I guess I didn't agree with the shelter not being flexible in this case. It seemed like it'd be in the kitties best interest to go to a home rather than a shelter especially considering shelters are overpopulated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

No. I wasn't raised to be dishonest and they have their reasons. No matter how silly they may be, it's their animal, their rescue organization, and they make the final decision. If it's no... it's no. I'd put myself in their shoes... I would be extremely angry if I ever found out an animal that came from my home/care wasn't where I was told they'd be.... and especially where I specifically did not approve. That's wrong on so many levels. The problem with society these days is that everyone thinks they are right and no one knows better. If every rescue gave in to their rules because someone said "No no, it'll be fine! I can handle it"...... they might as well have no rules... and in fact... no rescues at all. Many of these animals would land right back in the same positions. Rescues don't care about the people... they care about the animals and giving them the best possible outcome in whatever bit of life they have left on this earth. In fact, they already have a bad image of people..... things like this only make that worse. People lie to get what they want, even if they know it's wrong.... or sometimes, they are just ignorant to the matter and really have no clue what's best. It's up to the rescue to not believe everything and make the decisions based on the combination of what they see and the answers given..... that's where applications, rules, home visits, and contracts come in. 

I was refused a few times before too.... I wanted to rescue a second dog, but all but 1 rescue denied me: Zira wasn't spayed yet because of medical reasons (it was too risky at the time)... I even had our veterinarian's note and reference. I didn't even get to fill out the rest of the applications or get a home visit or evaluation. I laughed, and said alrighty then... then looked elsewhere. I didn't agree with them (and yes, I was upset too), but I respected their opinion and that it's their rules.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

No, I wouldn't do it, even in the case of the three kittens.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'm going to say, it would really depend on the situation. 

From a rescue that does home checks, contracts, etc? No I would not.

From a shelter that just wants the dogs out and does so by a first come first serve bases, maybe. Although I don't see that happening since anyone can just go in and adopt a dog. Unless its a MAJOR red flag most shelters, especially those that are city run, don't care who is adopting. Nor do they care about what happens to the animal after its gone.

I adopted a dog from the shelter here. Sadly some things happened and I placed the dog in a rescue. It's no different than if I decided to do it myself, or give him to a friend, or whatever. The shelter didn't care and if I turned him back it, he would have been treated the same way any other dog was treated when coming in. Not as a "return". I even called, and the first thing out of their mouths was "don't return him if you can find him a home or rescue" That was the last I talked to him. They didn't ask for any more information about what was happening to the dog.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

No , that is a straw purchase and punishable by 10 years in prison. Whoops! Wrong forum 

But my answer would be the same to a "straw adoption" No , no way no how. One , it is not ethical to lie to people , especially people that are trying so hard to help animals ( and they have been disappointed many times over by what they thought were ideal adopters and it turned out bad , so yeah some are very picky) . Two , if the person loses the animal or is involved in some kind of incident and it is microchipped to you ..again , no.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

When I was looking for a second GSD I got turned down, a few times. I have a spotty record when it comes to vaccines. I'm picky about some of them and some I just don't think are needed for dogs that don't get boarded or have extensive contact with "the public". 

I also have a friend that is a foster all-star, she always has some dogs she is fostering and is in contact with many rescues. I called her and she was willing to act as middle-man for my needs. She knows me and my setup, and knows that even though I'm a bit weird about vaccines my dogs live a wonderful life here at case del brembo. 

The rescues that DID approve me were the ones that I visited in person and had extensive conversations with the staff. The ones that just ran a background(as it were) were the ones that said I was not fit dog owner material.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

It's not hard to have microchip information switched over.

I understand the side of where it is not the right thing to do, I really do. Especially when it comes to places that actually keep up with the dogs, or want them back if anything happens.

With some shelters though, were the rotation of animals coming in getting put down or hopefully adopted out, is so high that they just cant keep up with all the dogs, they don't really care if the dog is given away after it is adopted.

I guess in some cases, I don't see it as any different than someone adopting a dog from a shelter, deciding they don't want it anymore, so they give it away. This could be a day after the adoption, or a week, or whatever. If we are going to go with the assumption that someone shouldn't adopt a dog then let someone else have it, what are suppose to happen to the animals? Again, I'm NOT talking about the rescues and places that keep up with the dogs and want them back if something happens or it doesn't work out.

Heck, I went into my shelter once, a woman that adopted a dog brought it back because she said it attacked her little dog. Another woman in the shelter looking for a dog started talking to her and instead of the woman returning the dog to the shelter, this other woman took it. The shelter workers said nothing, and even encouraged it so the dog wouldn't come back to the shelter. It happened in their lobby. lol.

I can go to my local shelter, adopt a cat, then give it to my neighbor as a gift if I wanted to (not that I would, just an example) and nothing is going to come of it.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

GSDolch, you're talking about it being acceptable in a shelter dog type situation. That's one thing - you fill out a piece of paper and pick out a dog. That's it. 

The OP asked about a rescue, which is a whole 'nother ballgame. 
Our cat rescue does home checks, background checks, have a foster-to-adopt program, and if the fosters don't like the potential adopters when they meet the cat? We're given the right to say no. We've turned down several adopters because they either didn't 'click,' or because we just weren't comfortable with them. Sometimes what people say when you meet them in person is totally different than what you'd expect after seeing what they wrote on a sheet of paper.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

No I would not get involved.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> GSDolch, you're talking about it being acceptable in a shelter dog type situation. That's one thing - you fill out a piece of paper and pick out a dog. That's it.
> 
> The OP asked about a rescue, which is a whole 'nother ballgame.
> Our cat rescue does home checks, background checks, have a foster-to-adopt program, and if the fosters don't like the potential adopters when they meet the cat? We're given the right to say no. We've turned down several adopters because they either didn't 'click,' or because we just weren't comfortable with them. Sometimes what people say when you meet them in person is totally different than what you'd expect after seeing what they wrote on a sheet of paper.




I understand what the OP said. I also understand how the topic evolved and other aspects started to be talked about also.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, the people who operate the rescue invest time, money, heartache, and tears into their dogs. They don't "owe" anyone a dog. They are in this for the dogs they save, and their "rules" (however much you might disagree with them) are the way they keep their personal promise to do right by these dogs as they have defined it. They are the ones who get to define "doing right" by the dog because they are the ones who have invested the time, money, and tears in these dogs. THEY are the ones walking the rows at the kill shelters, finding dogs with broken psyches and sick bodies, and mending them in foster homes.

If you want to do all that, go to a shelter yourself and take home a sick, scared, broken dog and rehabilitate it -- without any need to lie. If you want the rescue to do it for you, respect how much of their hearts they have invested in these dogs and don't lie to them. Just find a dog somewhere else if you don't qualify.

And, yes, I do know of at least one rescue that brought a civil action (law suit) to get a dog back where someone lied on an application. They won it too--and I think they got a judgment awarding them attorneys fees and the cost of the suit, for their trouble, as that's how the contract was written.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone can go to a shelter and get a dog? There are no rules there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

lalachka said:


> Anyone can go to a shelter and get a dog? There are no rules there?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Some of them, pretty much, yeah. The city run shelters have paperwork you have to sigh. The basic agreement stuff, wavers, etc. That you know what you are doing, the dog is going to you, blah blah blah.

At one of the city shelters, you can walk in, pick a dog, sign their paperwork saying you take full responsibility for the dog, they give you the dog, you go home with the dog. They give out vouchers for certain vets that are on their list that agree to spay/neuter/give shots to that dog when that voucher is present.

The shelter in my county does try, really hard. They have a "contract" that asks how many pets you have, how many people in family, where the dog will stay most of the time (inside/out) if you have a fenced in yard and if you agree that a shelter worker can stop by your house sometime. Not a home visit, just a stop by visit. However, this is rarely done, as they are overworked and understaffed and just don't have time to do random visits. If they don't get a call about abuse or something, then its all good. They do microchip, but its nothing to have it transfer over to some one else. They also do the shots/spay/neuter BEFORE the dog leaves, so you can't always walk in, pick a pet and walk out...usually. I adopted some gerbils from them a few years ago. Walked it, said I wanted them, paid the fee, went home. They also have some animals that are sponsored and also ready to go day of actual adoption.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

If that's the case then no, I wouldn't adopt for someone else. I don't know anything about the shelter and rescue systems. I thought they were the same thing pretty much. 

Then yeah, it's not fair to let a rescue pull a dog, do all the work and then try to work around their rules. Just go to the shelter and get a dog and put all the work in it yourself, as someone above said. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

The problem is they were already entered into the SPCA database and were official fosters BEFORE the other co-worker even knew about them. Otherwise it would have been a no-brainer just to adopt them directly from the person who found them (the foster).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

And I apologize...our SPCA is a shelter, not a rescue. No one I know, including myself, that has adopted from them has been contacted EVER.

I definitely see a difference with legit rescues. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

belladonnalil
I definitely see a difference with legit rescues.
[COLOR=gray said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/COLOR]



It can get confusing. Not everyone knows the difference. Whats even more confusing is that city run shelters can be run differently depending on the city or county they are in. O.O

The first shelter I talked about, isn't keen on working with rescues and its hard to pull dogs from there. The county I live in though, LOVES when rescues get involved.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

No way !


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I volunteered at a rescue and saw that some people who make decisions can ge too consumed bg their power. Turn down wonderful people because they stated their dogs crate would not be in their bedroom. Not saying all rescues are like that but because of that id have to say yes I would for the right relative or person I knew well


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Msmaria, I too know of those _alleged _stories in your city, but here's the thing: that's why there's TWO GSRs serving that city. One was formed after people from the other broke off to start their own rescue to do things their own way. That's the honorable way to do it -- if you disagree with how Rescue 1 is doing things, either volunteer/adopt/donate to a different rescue, or pull together your friends and form Rescue 2, to play by your own different set of rules. There are enough dogs for everyone to save -- no one has to lie -- just go elsewhere.

For the record, I have adopted from and donated to and had lovely connections with people associated with both Rescue 1 and 2 here. Their disagreements with each other never affected me, as I think they're both doing great work. I have heard that solid people who may not qualify for a dog from Rescue 1, however, are often able to go to Rescue 2, so there are plenty of great dogs for anyone who wants one, and is honest.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Msmaria, I too know of those _alleged _stories in your city, but here's the thing: that's why there's TWO GSRs serving that city. One was formed after people from the other broke off to start their own rescue to do things their own way. That's the honorable way to do it -- if you disagree with how Rescue 1 is doing things, either volunteer/adopt/donate to a different rescue, or pull together your friends and form Rescue 2, to play by your own different set of rules. There are enough dogs for everyone to save -- no one has to lie -- just go elsewhere.
> 
> For the record, I have adopted from and donated to and had lovely connections with people associated with both Rescue 1 and 2 here. Their disagreements with each other never affected me, as I think they're both doing great work. I have heard that solid people who may not qualify for a dog from Rescue 1, however, are often able to go to Rescue 2, so there are plenty of great dogs for anyone who wants one, and is honest.


I totally understand what your saying, but as far as your comment about and honest I have to laugh as if dogs were only for honest people tthat never lie they be waiting a long time for a home. Im sure people lied and said they would keep their dog in their room...lol..just to get a dog. And for the record ive never adopted for anyone else lying. I did adopt a cat at a shelter as a surprise birthday gift for my sons girlfriend. I wish I did have time to open a shelter as I would be able to look at the big picture and not expect people to be perfect.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Also for the record ive never volunteered at a gsd rescue. It was a pit bull rescue so I know nothing about any alleged comments at a gsd rescue but im glad they are working it out.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im anti rescues due to their dumb rules. I dont appreciate being judged by people with less integrity than me.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

volcano said:


> Im anti rescues due to their dumb rules. I dont appreciate being judged by people with less integrity than me.


Harsh. Do you really feel this way or are you looking for a reaction?

You're judging yourself by saying they have less integrity than you. 

But I think the mere fact that they're rescuing dogs speaks to their character. They put all work into a dog so they get to decide who can adopt him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Harsh. Do you really feel this way or are you looking for a reaction?
> 
> You're judging yourself by saying they have less integrity than you.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Would you really want to rescue a dog, put ALL of your time and money into getting the dog healthy and happy only to adopt it out to somebody who isn't going to take proper care of it or play with it and show it as much love as you? Negative ghost rider. That'd be completely redundant. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

No, I wouldn't. Shelters don't adopt dogs out to people with unneutered or unseated dogs for a reason. There is a massive overpopulation of dogs in the US and the majority are being put down because nobody wants them. I'm a huge advocate for spaying and neutering pets as I do a lot of work with shelters and rescues. However, I don't mind REPUTABLE breeders and show dog owners breeding their dogs. But I wouldn't get myself involved in that. If it backfired, it would come back on me and that could completely destroy any and all chances of future adoptions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

belladonnalily said:


> Depends on the situation, IMO.
> 
> One of our apartment communities has stray cats. The local SPCA does a spay/neuter & release for us but kittens still happen. My co-worker found 3 in a window well after the mother was killed. The SPCA would not take them until they reached a certain weight, so my co-worker agreed to foster them under their guidance until then.
> 
> ...


How does that spay and release work?? I'm trying to find a rescue or something around where I live that'll do spay and releases but I haven't found anything. I can't even find decent info on it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

brembo said:


> When I was looking for a second GSD I got turned down, a few times. I have a spotty record when it comes to vaccines. I'm picky about some of them and some I just don't think are needed for dogs that don't get boarded or have extensive contact with "the public".
> 
> I also have a friend that is a foster all-star, she always has some dogs she is fostering and is in contact with many rescues. I called her and she was willing to act as middle-man for my needs. She knows me and my setup, and knows that even though I'm a bit weird about vaccines my dogs live a wonderful life here at case del brembo.
> 
> The rescues that DID approve me were the ones that I visited in person and had extensive conversations with the staff. The ones that just ran a background(as it were) were the ones that said I was not fit dog owner material.


You can actually ask your vet for a Titer (tight-er) Test. It's a blood test they run to see which diseases your dog is naturally immune to. This helps so that your dog isn't over-vaccinated. I'm sure if you had that test done, and the paper work to prove it, you could completely get around that spotty vaccination rep you have!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dbrooke407 said:


> No, I wouldn't. Shelters don't adopt dogs out to people with unneutered or unseated dogs for a reason. There is a massive overpopulation of dogs in the US and the majority are being put down because nobody wants them. I'm a huge advocate for spaying and neutering pets as I do a lot of work with shelters and rescues. However, I don't mind REPUTABLE breeders and show dog owners breeding their dogs. But I wouldn't get myself involved in that. If it backfired, it would come back on me and that could completely destroy any and all chances of future adoptions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Why should a rescue not allow an animal to go to a home with an unneutered pet. if the animals they adopt out are neutered.? A un netered animal cant impregnate a neutered animal. Unless theres something im unaware of Lol. This is the hokey rules im I talking about. This makes no sense and the dogs are the ones who hurt because of it. This is one of the reasons theres so many animals in the rescue arena, sitting around in a small kennel day after day.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Why should a rescue not allow an animal to go to a home with an unneutered pet. if the animals they adopt out are neutered.? A un netered animal cant impregnate a neutered animal. Unless theres something im unaware of Lol. This is the hokey rules im I talking about. This makes no sense and the dogs are the ones who hurt because of it. This is one of the reasons theres so many animals in the rescue arena, sitting around in a small kennel day after day.


Not all of the pets adopted out are neutered. For some places you have to sign a contract stating that you will get the dog neutered/spayed. Not all shelters and rescues can afford the costs of spaying and neutering but don't want to see another dog contributing to the overpopulation of pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

DBrooke, we periodically trap feral cats (sometimes we do it, sometimes the SPCA does it). It has only happened once every year or two...usually depending on an employee having the time to take the initiative. Not sure of all of the specifics but it is the Charlottesville-Albemarle SPCA in Virginia. They have a website and I'm sure someone could talk to you there.

I'm guessing we are overdo for one as there seem to be a ton of kittens around right now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Dbrooke407 said:


> No, I wouldn't. Shelters don't adopt dogs out to people with unneutered or unseated dogs for a reason. There is a massive overpopulation of dogs in the US and the majority are being put down because nobody wants them. I'm a huge advocate for spaying and neutering pets as I do a lot of work with shelters and rescues. However, I don't mind REPUTABLE breeders and show dog owners breeding their dogs. But I wouldn't get myself involved in that. If it backfired, it would come back on me and that could completely destroy any and all chances of future adoptions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lots of _shelters_ most certainly do adopted out to people with unaltered pet. Worse yet, lots of shelters adopt out animals with spay/neuter _vouchers_ and the new owners are just suppose to go and get it done. I know, I've personally experienced it.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

we were denied a cat because of an unaltered dog  makes total sense


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what about concern for the dogs involved?



Shade said:


> I wouldn't get involved, to do something dishonest like that just isn't in my nature. I would worry about getting caught in the crossfire if it ever came to light


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

At my shelter we spay or neuter EVERY animal, cat or dog, before or when it is adopted. If someone says they want the animal unaltered we deny the adoption. However, we would still adopt to a family that had another unaltered pet if it was an otherwise appropriate home.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> Why should a rescue not allow an animal to go to a home with an unneutered pet. if the animals they adopt out are neutered.? A un netered animal cant impregnate a neutered animal. Unless theres something im unaware of Lol. This is the hokey rules im I talking about. This makes no sense and the dogs are the ones who hurt because of it. This is one of the reasons theres so many animals in the rescue arena, sitting around in a small kennel day after day.


It goes to show responsibility of owner. We usually do not adopt out to a home with an unaltered pet but we do make exceptions. One would be medical reasons.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Dbrooke407 said:


> No, I wouldn't. Shelters don't adopt dogs out to people with unneutered or unseated dogs for a reason. There is a massive overpopulation of dogs in the US and the majority are being put down because nobody wants them. I'm a huge advocate for spaying and neutering pets as I do a lot of work with shelters and rescues. However, I don't mind REPUTABLE breeders and show dog owners breeding their dogs. But I wouldn't get myself involved in that. If it backfired, it would come back on me and that could completely destroy any and all chances of future adoptions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually, my Lulu is UN altered and then I adopted a dog from the shelter. They know shes unaltered because they called my vet for reference check, and to make sure that I was up to date on everything. They just made sure that their dog was altered before I can pick him up, per state law. His surgery is Monday. I'm worried He will need a LOT of work. I basically rescued him. He tested high heart worms and is super thin. But hes a sweetie and is so happy to see people.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for adopting Narny!


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

crackem said:


> we were denied a cat because of an unaltered dog  makes total sense


If your dog was male and unneutered then his tendencies to be aggressive (not saying he is!) are higher than those of a neutered male. If your dog was female then that makes no sense to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Narny said:


> Actually, my Lulu is UN altered and then I adopted a dog from the shelter. They know shes unaltered because they called my vet for reference check, and to make sure that I was up to date on everything. They just made sure that their dog was altered before I can pick him up, per state law. His surgery is Monday. I'm worried He will need a LOT of work. I basically rescued him. He tested high heart worms and is super thin. But hes a sweetie and is so happy to see people.


I've noticed that a lot of the times, the dogs that need the most work end up to be the most rewarding cases in the end!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> Lots of _shelters_ most certainly do adopted out to people with unaltered pet. Worse yet, lots of shelters adopt out animals with spay/neuter _vouchers_ and the new owners are just suppose to go and get it done. I know, I've personally experienced it.


I should've said most shelters won't do it. There's always the exception!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Dbrooke407 said:


> Not all of the pets adopted out are neutered. For some places you have to sign a contract stating that you will get the dog neutered/spayed. Not all shelters and rescues can afford the costs of spaying and neutering but don't want to see another dog contributing to the overpopulation of pets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our shelter wont let you take home an unaltered dog. 

For example, the dog I adopted on Thursday (Bruno soon to be Elvis lol) is there until Monday because he was intact. I pick one of the 5 vets the city has an agreement with. The city takes my dog to that vet (you have to set the appointment and pay for the neuter prepaid before the vet will take the dog) and I paid $75 for the neuter (over the phone). I then pick up my dog on Monday from the vets office.

The adoption was only 35$ and then I paid for the neuter. So I paid $110 for this bully.


----------

